# Qu'avez vous fait pour votre 1er anniversaire de Macgenerationien???



## béné (27 Août 2007)

Bah ouais...
Grand jour qu'aujourd'hui...
1ere bougie de mon inscription sur le forum...
Tout le monde s'en fout...euh...y'aurait pas un cadeau prevu à cet effet?!!!!:rateau: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Août 2007)

Moi j'avais demand&#233; un ban


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi j'avais demandé un ban



santé.


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

Je te dirais ça dans quelques mois, enfin si je suis toujours zici


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

béné a dit:


> Bah ouais...
> Grand jour qu'aujourd'hui...
> 1ere bougie de mon inscription sur le forum...
> Tout le monde s'en fout...euh...y'aurait pas un cadeau prevu à cet effet?!!!!:rateau: :love:



Ouais !
Bravo ! 
Super ! 
Félicitations !



Envoi nous vite des photos de ta bougie !!!!
On a hâte !!!!





Hein ?
C'est pas "switch et conseils d'achat" ???


Ah merde...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

béné a dit:


> Tout le monde s'en fout...euh...y'aurait pas un cadeau prevu à cet effet?!!!!:rateau: :love:



Ouais... Un bon cassoulet aux haricots rouges...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Un bon cassoulet aux haricots rouges...




'Tain, dommage, je l'ai déjà cassouleyé pour relancer la machine...

Pour l'attaque groupée ça sera sans moi, je décroche.


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Un bon cassoulet aux haricots rouges...



cela pourrait expliquer les histoires de petit vent là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> cela pourrait expliquer les histoires de petit vent l&#224;



Nan nan nan... Tu n'y es pas du tout...
On voit que tu n'y a jamais go&#251;t&#233;...


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2007)

Poil au... 




=>[]


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2007)

bene a dit:
			
		

> Qu'avez vous fait pour votre 1ere anniversaire de Macgenerationien???



Ralalah j'ai fait une teuf du tonnerre les enfants.
Comme nous tous ici.
H&#233; oui.

Par contre attention : 
Dor&#233;navant, en tant que vieux sage exp&#233;riment&#233; du foreume, tu n'as plus droit &#224; l'erreur en mati&#232;re d'orthographe, de syntaxe, de grammaire et de toutes les conneries de ce genre.
H&#233; oui, &#231;a rigole moins l&#224;.

Tu dois donc contacter un administrateur afin de changer le titre de ce fil : "votre *1er *anniversaire".
Sans "e" &#224; la fin de 1er.
H&#233; oui, dame.

Car un anniversaire c'est de sexe masculin, m&#234;me si personne n'en a vu en vrai. (d'anniversaire, pas de sexe, enfin!)
H&#233; oui mon gars.

Car tu as un an de foreume, certes.
Tu te souviendras &#224; jamais de ce moment, les yeux tout enrou&#233;s et la voix gorg&#233;e de larmes &#224; chaque fois que tu &#233;voqueras ce moment (comme chacun de nous bien s&#251;r) mais tu dois aussi assurer grave maintenant.
H&#233; oui mon p'tit loupiot.


Allez, profite de ce moment, et sois un homme mon fils.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Pour mes 10 ans par contre, j'aimerais bien un combat de nioubes dans de la boue... :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi j'avais demandé un ban



moi j'ai été nommé modo


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Il est temps de passer la rel&#232;ve


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2007)

na, tu es trop jeune petite scarab&#233;e  :rateau: et vu l'&#226;ge de P77 j'ai encore de la marge :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Ne parle pas de la pr&#233;histoire


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2007)

a oui, l'an - 76 avant dark tintin


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Exactly 


PS : C'est -76 av. D.T. le grand


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2007)

avec D.T. &#169; (parce que c'est copyright  ) le grand :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est -76 av. D.T. le grand



*D.T.*
C ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> avec D.T. © (parce que c'est copyright  ) le grand :rateau:




C'est mieux que M.Ins. le gland :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour mes 10 ans par contre, j'aimerais bien un combat de nioubes dans de la boue... :love:


Mais dis donc mon patou!

Tu es à 8000 posts dis moi!

Alors, qu'est-ce que tu vas faire pour fêter ça? :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

_


supermoquette a dit:



			Moi j'avais demandé un ban
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


et tu l'as eu !  d'ailleurs, quand tu veux, si besoin, tu sais que j'aime te rendre service mon chou ! :love:



macinside a dit:



			moi j'ai été nommé modo 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah ? moi j'ai été nommé modo avant dommage, j'aurais bien aimé te bannir toi particuliérement toi  :rateau: 

j'aurais du en profiter pendant les 8heures où j'ai été admin 

_


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2007)

Un fil pour dire tout le bien que je pense de cette râclure de bidet d'Alèm.  :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un fil pour dire tout le bien que je pense de cette r&#226;clure de bidet d'Al&#232;m.  :love:


_et le pire est que tout le monde t'es tomb&#233; dessus&#8230; 

je ne suis pas un bidet, je suis une racl&#251;re mon ch&#233;ri ! 


_


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4382131 a dit:
			
		

> _et le pire est que tout le monde t'es tombé dessus _



Oui, mais avec raison faut dire, mon loulou...    


Cadeau... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=42286


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Mais...

Etr' modo, ça aide avec les gonzesses ?

Non, parce que sinon...


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

_&#231;a eut aid&#233; mais &#231;a n'aide plus&#8230; regarde Amok&#8230;  :rateau:  
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais...
> 
> Etr' modo, ça aide avec les gonzesses ?
> 
> Non, parce que sinon...


Bah, sur les forums (ou forii, ou fora, oh et merde) même être Dieu ça aide pas.


...


Oui, non, OK c'est pas pareil, j'ai rien dit.


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2007)

Pfou mes 1 ans sur macg&#233;... Filles, Coke, Alcool, teuf d'enfer via Ichat et une fois bien bourr&#233;, on a du ban facile une vingtaine de nioub avec Beru et BackCat, pour rire.

C'&#233;tait une vraie tuerie.


Et les modos ne vous ont pas parl&#233; des teuf's pour les anniversaires de mod&#233;ration.
La derni&#232;re fois, on a offert un mini, 2 nano et un vid&#233;o &#224; l'Amok. Pour changer du blanc classique, il nous en a fait un rose, un vert, un bleu et une &#233;dition sp&#233;ciale U2. :love:

Des nioubs disparaissent de macg&#233; ? Ne vous posez plus la question, c'est que les modos pr&#233;parent une f&#234;te


----------



## Lila (28 Août 2007)

......pour fêter ma première année sur MacG ??? 

...j'ai été forcé de poster dans les forums techniques !....
..je crois que je donnais le mode d'emploi pour faire une mise à jour de OS.9 avec 8.6......:rose: ...une légende était née !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2007)

Moi pour ma première année sur macg, j'ai été banni à tout jamais.


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

_pour Lila : surtout tu te faisais draguer un max par tous les nioubes de 16ans qui pensaient avoir affaire avec une vieille d&#233;vergond&#233;e (genre 34 ans la vieille quand m&#234;me) !!  on sait toujours pas ce que tu as fait dans le placard &#224; balai avec NumberOne&#8230; 

Sonnyboy : tu as &#233;t&#233; banni au bout de ta premi&#232;re semaine&#8230; approximativement 65 fois de suite&#8230; 
_


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

_d'ailleurs, il est devenu quoi NumberOne ? _


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2007)

Ah tiens, ça me revient : je crois que je me suis inscrit sur MacBidouille.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4382339 a dit:
			
		

> _Sonnyboy : tu as été banni au bout de ta première semaine approximativement 65 fois de suite _


 
On a beaucoup exagéré ce qui s'est passé à cette époque...


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On a beaucoup exagéré ce qui s'est passé à cette époque...



_ah ça c'est de la faute à Mackie, il veut toujours avoir raison et prouver qu'il pisse bannit plus loin que les autres   _


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4382343 a dit:
			
		

> _d'ailleurs, il est devenu quoi NumberOne ? _


Il administre les forum donly-mac.com  en local


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Il administre les forum donly-mac.com  en local



je veux bien te croire avec des parents pareils !


----------



## Lila (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4382339 a dit:
			
		

> _pour Lila : surtout tu te faisais draguer un max par tous les nioubes de 16ans qui pensaient avoir affaire avec une vieille dévergondée (genre 34 ans la vieille quand même) !!  on sait toujours pas ce que tu as fait dans le placard à balai avec NumberOne _



......c'était encore une idée à la con d'Amok :rose: :rose: :rose: 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4382343 a dit:
			
		

> _d'ailleurs, il est devenu quoi NumberOne ? _



.........:rose: j'ai paumé la clef du placard.....impossible de me souvenir !....


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4382358 a dit:
			
		

> _ah ça c'est de la faute à Mackie, il veut toujours avoir raison et prouver qu'il pisse bannit plus loin que les autres   _



j'avais la liste de tout ses pseudos banni en plus


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2007)

J'ai le droit &#224; un ban aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Lila (28 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai le droit &#224; un ban aujourd'hui ?



...non !!!! &#224; &#231;a morveux !!!!    ......  &#231;a va &#234;tre pire !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

C'est loin tout ça, mes un an de macgé...:mouais:


----------



## al02 (28 Août 2007)

Et moi donc !


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2007)

M'en doutais, c'tradada va finir en concours de celui qu'a la plus vieille


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4382960 a dit:
			
		

> M'en doutais, c'tradada va finir en concours de celui qu'a la plus vieille



femme?


Pas moi... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4382960 a dit:
			
		

> M'en doutais, c'tradada va finir en concours de celui qu'a la plus vieille



..b***....pas moi !
..cassoulet ? ...c'est Patoch !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..cassoulet ? ...c'est Patoch !!!!



Ah mes pauv' z'amis ; si vous saviez...
C'est qu'c'est plus eul'bon cassoulet d'antan.
L'est tout riquiqui maint'nant, à 700 pixels...


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Août 2007)

Pour mes un an de MacG?

J'ai fait cuire un steak. 

La grande f&#234;te. Le bon vieux temps.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Pour mes un an de MacG?
> 
> J'ai fait cuire un steak haché.
> 
> La grande fête. Le bon vieux temps.



La vache, toi, tu sais faire la fête! :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La vache, toi, tu sais faire la f&#234;te! :rateau:



Oui. Surtout qu'apr&#232;s j'ai fum&#233; une bonne vieille pipe. Magnifique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oui. Surtout qu'après j'ai fumé une bonne vieille pipe. Magnifique.



te rends tu compte de ce que tu dis malheureuse?...


:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (28 Août 2007)

Quoi, y'a pas de mal &#224; se faire du bien ! 

Edit : Je la connais, c'est une fille qui aime le chibre !


----------



## béné (28 Août 2007)

waou...
si je me doutais...
que de reactions inatendues... 
que de revelations ...

On se croirait dans Secret Stories, té!:love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4382960 a dit:
			
		

> M'en doutais, c'tradada va finir en concours de celui qu'a la plus vieille


Pas compter sur moi pour dessiner pareil "_musée des horreurs_" !...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Août 2007)

béné a dit:


> waou...
> si je me doutais...
> que de reactions inatendues...
> que de revelations ...
> ...


Pas de vulgarit&#233;. 
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> na, tu es trop jeune petite scarab&#233;e  :rateau: et vu l'&#226;ge de P77 j'ai encore de la marge :rateau:



Tu sais c'qu'y t'dit, l'age de P77 ? 






EDIT : Sinon, vu le floril&#232;ge de "*mes* un an", pluriel pour le moins singulier, je n'ose imaginer ce qu'ils diront pour leurs deux ans


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais c'qu'y t'dit, l'age de P77 ?



j'ai encore de la marge :rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> anniversaire, pas de sexe, enfin!



Que tu dis....C'est à son anniversaire que ma soeur s'est retrouvée enceinte.  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2007)

T'as fais &#231;a &#224; ta soeur. Doit &#234;tre mignonne


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> T'as fais ça à ta soeur. Doit être mignonne



Faut dire qu'elle est pas mal.(voir photo)...Il a été obligé de la marier...l'a pas tenu le coup


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2007)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, je suis devenu vert !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2007)

Et ça ne t'est pas passé... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, je suis devenu vert !




..... ...oui ...un peu comme &#231;a en somme


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2007)

plutôt comme ça: 

[YOUTUBE]xx9qrxiiyoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, je suis devenu vert !



&#199;a, c'est le foie, mon loup ...


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> plut&#244;t comme &#231;a:




..tu as vu comme tout grossit ..... ..
....sauf dans le pantalon....


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est le foie, mon loup ...


 
Mais t'es trop super mega marrant !!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Août 2007)

Bah rien...

...c'est original, n'est-il pas?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais t'es trop super mega marrant !!!!


Ah, t'as remarqué aussi


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2007)

Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de drôle à se moquer de mycoses galopantes.
Désolé.


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Août 2007)

J'ai fait plein de truc baths
Je suis allé ramasser des fraises des bois
J'ai écouté un disque de France Gall
J'ai lu la _Somme théologique_ de saint Thomas d'Aquin
J'ai repeint mon plafond
J'ai créé mon premier double pseudo
J'ai pris le métro
J'ai rencontré l'homme de ma vie
Je me suis connectée à Internet pour la première fois
J'ai grillé trois feux rouges

Que des chouettes souvenirs !
Vivement la prochaine fois


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2007)

Elles &#233;taient comment les fraises en janvier ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2007)

Laisse, elle a confondu avec un platane...:rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Laisse, elle a confondu avec un platane...:rateau:



L'homme de ma vie, un platane ?

Remarque que...


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2007)

Ce plat âne, il s'est fait écraser comment ?


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Août 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce plat âne, il s'est fait écraser comment ?




Par la _Somme théologique_ qui est tombée du plafond

Quel con


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, je suis devenu vert !



avec un léger aspect velu, c'est une gangrène bien avancée


----------



## Namida (29 Août 2007)

En cette grandiose occasion, j'ai dégusté un _green chaud_ alors servi dans ma chope favorite, en écoutant Stina Nordenstam au coin du feu. Prenant, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

Je viens de tomber sur cette petite perle, en fouillant un peu les archives pour le fil de starmac. 

Y parait que certains ont m&#234;me f&#234;t&#233; le passage aux milles messages...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Y parait que certains ont même fêté le passage aux milles messages...



Ta mémé en short devant la kommandantur!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ta mémé en short devant la kommandantur!


Et surtout, surtout, lisez le sujet jusqu'au bout. La conclusion est fantastique. 

Un vrai nioube de combat.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

... Troué à l'entre-jambes, le short...


----------



## Lamégère (30 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ta mémé en short devant la kommandantur!


On m'a fait demander?


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je viens de tomber sur cette petite perle, en fouillant un peu les archives pour le fil de starmac.
> 
> Y parait que certains ont m&#234;me f&#234;t&#233; le passage aux milles messages...



Tout &#224; fait. Moi j'ai f&#234;t&#233; les mille, les deux mille, les quatre mille et j'allais m&#234;me f&#234;ter les 8 000 et j'ai laiss&#233; tomber.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tout à fait. Moi j'ai fêté les mille, les deux mille, les quatre mille et j'allais même fêter les 8 000 et j'ai oublié.



Il te reste encore les 10 000.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2007)

ouais, plus que 13  posts.
Ca sent la teuf ce soir...


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

T'as raison, faut que je ralentisse, c'est pas encore pr&#234;t. Mais je f'rais &#231;a discr&#233;tos, pas faire ch... les voisins.


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T'as raison, faut que je ralentisse, c'est pas encore prêt. Mais je f'rais ça discrétos, pas faire ch... les voisins.



Mais si, mais si

Je sens que rezba va dire un truc...

Un truc super bien ponctué*

Moi, je vais tout lire

Et aprés, je vais faire un commentaire**


* et pertinent

** bon, là, ça va pas être facile


----------



## mado (30 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T'as raison, faut que je ralentisse, c'est pas encore prêt. Mais je f'rais ça discrétos, pas faire ch... les voisins.



S'arrête pas à 9999 celui là ?


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> S'arrête pas à 9999 celui là ?



Malheureusement, non

Je le sens prêt

Je m'attends au pire

En ce moment, je répète _Les exercices spirituels_ de saint Ignace de Loyola

(pour faire face)


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2007)

_moi, j'ai f&#234;t&#233; 4000 posts perdus en une nuit ! 

pour mon premier annive de macg&#233;n&#233;ration, j'ai du bannir gribouille dans la nuit, puis le d&#233;bannir&#8230;

on a aussi fait un sujet avec gribouille o&#249; 12 pseudos apparaissaient alors que nous n'&#233;tions que deux personnes &#224; r&#233;ellement poster&#8230; 


j'ai bu une demi-bouteille de Jameson cette nuit l&#224;&#8230; 
_


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2007)

C'est celui qui a la plus longue qui chope le plus de ketchup


----------



## mado (30 Août 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (pour faire face)



Oulà.. Moi j'ai arrêté depuis longtemps.
J'ai opté pour le côté pile..


Sinon, je sais pas d'où lui vient cette fascination pour les nombres. J'espère qu'il en parle à son psy D)


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> Sinon, je sais pas d'o&#249; lui vient cette fascination pour les nombres. J'esp&#232;re qu'il en parle &#224; son psy D)



Non, je connais son psy

D'apr&#232;s lui, &#231;a vient de plus loin

Des trucs tr&#232;s compliqu&#233;s, Pythagore, la Musique des sph&#232;res chez Platon

Des superpositions d'intervalles qui sont cens&#233;es rythmer le monde

Que des trucs qui prennent la t&#234;te grave

On ne peut rien y faire


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4386252 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, j'ai fêté 4000 posts perdus en une nuit !
> 
> pour mon premier annive de macgénération, j'ai du bannir gribouille dans la nuit, puis le débannir
> 
> ...



Vouai toi t'en avais 2 , Thebig en était outré, j'avais même réussis à coups de MP en même temps que je m'occupais de toi, à lui faire croire que tu étais la doublure officielle d'Annie Girardot pour les cascades. C'était facile tu me diras, vu que de l'autre côté, toujours par MP, il se fesait harceler à coup de torchon par Odile DeRay à propos d'un rouge à lèvres couleur flamand rose ... traumatisé, jt'el'dis, traumatisé il était :love:


----------



## toys (31 Août 2007)

j'ai flooder dans le bar et je crois que je me suis pris trois jours.


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2007)

il t'a fallu trois jours pour t'en remettre? Corsée la fiesta.


----------



## toys (31 Août 2007)

bha non j'ai fait une fête plutôt trois jours de désintox du bar qui a bien marcher car je ne viens que rarement ici (mais je vais remédier a sa)

a bientôt :modo:


----------



## Malkovitch (31 Août 2007)

N'avons parlé à personne.


----------

